#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Western Plains Zoo - Dubbo

## sharon

My mate and I went to the zoo in Dubbo a few weeks ago.  It's a bit pricy though, $45 a person but luckily that we're not local so after showing them the driving license then we got 50% discount.

Hope you guys enjoy the pics.

----------


## sharon



----------


## sharon



----------


## sharon



----------


## sharon



----------


## klongmaster

Nic pics Aeh...good to see you're out and about...

----------


## davearn

thanks for the memories, Sharon. 20 odd years since I been there.

----------


## baldrick

nice pics

what did you do to KW to make him so unhappy ? looks like he has had his mod privileges taken away from him for both thaivisa and teakdoor






> luckily that we're not local so after showing them the driving license then we got 50% discount.


reverse dual pricing - I think we should dob you into TAT

----------


## Bruce

I love that zoo. Been there several times. Did you do the early morning animal feeding tour, when most of the animals are up and about.

----------


## panama hat

Never been to Dubbo, but the zoo sounds worth a visit.  Thank you for the excellent photos.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Nice Tiger. Great to see they can reproduce so many environments out there. Dubbo has good dirt and only needs some water to make it happen.

----------


## sharon

> I love that zoo. Been there several times. Did you do the early morning animal feeding tour, when most of the animals are up and about.


I didn't do the feeding tour but I saw it when they were feeding hippos and turtles, lovely.  You can see the hippos shot, his mouth was still full of grass, so cute.

----------


## PlanK

> 


Camel's wondering why all his children have got horns.
 :Confused:

----------


## Cujo

If there's going to be Zoos, that's the way to do it.

----------


## Dick Farang

In which country is that ?

----------


## Lily

Dubbo is in the western plains district of New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## Dick Farang

Thanks a lot, Lilly.

----------


## mitchellpk123

Western Plains Zoo is to see if you are Dubbo.It is more than half a million visitors year.Make sure to give a couple of days to look around the zoo.Its a very nice pics we did the Monarto zoo in SA and had a great time.They need more Animals I think they should have tiger because I love tiger.

----------


## ossierob

Thanks Sharon....I have travelled up and down the east coast many times over the years but have never called in to the zoo.  I will put it on my list of things to do when next travelling through that way....thanks

----------

